# How to clean poison jar safely. HELP



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 15, 2019)

While exploring today I found a small spot that yielded a bowker pyrox poison Jar! Unfortunately it looks like it still has the contents? How do I go about cleaning the jar and disposing of the contents safely? Here is a picture of the stuff I am talking about...



Any ideas about how to clean this jar safely?

Thanks,
      PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## sandchip (Oct 15, 2019)

Just my feelings here, but I'd clean the outside and leave the contents alone.  They add a neat splash of color, too!


----------

